# Bubblegum



## oldsmoker (Feb 22, 2009)

here are a couple from a bubblegum I did in 2007
hope this works


----------



## LLCoolBud (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice and Chunky Good work any dried nug shots?


----------



## garden_engineer (Feb 22, 2009)

they look good


----------



## tn_toker420 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, that's some great lookin buds  ...do you remember about how tall those BG usually got??? i'm lookin for a fruity like bubblegum strain that stays short ...


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 23, 2009)

hi and thanks for the nice comments 
Im sure I have some pic's of the dry weed somewhere :hubba: 
tn_toker420 they were about 1.2 meters in height and come
from a breeder here in Denmark, he got them from Indiana years
ago.
they are form the same stock bog and th used, have a sweet taste
really nice aroma and an up high.


----------



## oldsmoker (Feb 23, 2009)

haha forgot to add the plant you see in the first pics was my seeded female
sorry about the naf macro heres a better one, and if you check out my intro
to this site you can see the same strain grown as sensi.


----------

